# Bild in quadratische Würfel aufteilen



## than (15. Februar 2005)

Guten Tag.

Ich wollte ein 360x480 grosses Foto in viele kleine gleich grosse quadratische Würfel aufteilen. Wie macht man das am einfachsten? (muss nicht unbedingt in PS sein)

LG than


----------



## Fiene (15. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
  sollen die Würfel plastisch sein?
 Wenn sie nicht in 3D sein sollen, dann teile das Bild mittels der Hilfslinien in gleichgroße Felder auf, wähle das einzelne Quadrat aus und kopiere es auf eine extra Ebene (Strg + J ). hast du alle Ausgeschnitten, dann kannst du das Original ausblenden und mit den Ebenen weiterarbeiten. So würde ich das in PSP machen.

  Viel Spass
  Fiene


----------

